
Inside Magic Leap, the Secretive $4.5B Startup Changing Computing Forever - Osiris30
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidewalt/2016/11/02/inside-magic-leap-the-secretive-4-5-billion-startup-changing-computing-forever/#24def44de83f
======
flukus
Claiming to change computing forever. It's put up or shut up time for magic
leap.

And forbes, preventing me from visiting a site with adblock means I'll never
use the site.

